# How to play persona in animal crossing



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 13, 2014)

Hai! How to play Persona in Animal Crossing SUCKS SOOO DONT PLAY IT.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 14, 2014)

You could also just fire up Persona and play that instead of Animal Crossing?


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

*what*


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> *what*



Basically.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 14, 2014)

So wait...how do you - I'm downright confused.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, I see!

Wait... nope.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 14, 2014)

Oops! I messed up this I will fix this later.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 14, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Oops! I messed up this I will fix this later.


Yes but I have several hundred questions.

How do I face myself in AC when there's no functioning mirrors?
Do I use an Evoker or smash a card?
Are my villagers party members and if so what are their Personas?
Who is the enemy?
How do I get the true ending?


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

what's happening in this thread


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 14, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> what's happening in this thread


purse owner stuff
shut up adachi


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> purse owner stuff
> shut up adachi



but _sir!_ they're selling those _cute_ little ice cream things you like for half off at junes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cent said:


> *what*



i believe i can answer this:


----------



## Alice (Jul 15, 2014)

What am I even reading?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> *what*



This reminds me of the "How to Marry People in ACNL".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or any post on Miiverse.

Kid, look. Just load up a Persona game. Play it. Don't try to incorporate it in AC. I'm a Persona fan, but this is something I wouldn't do.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

im gonna try this


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

Can someone paraphrase this for me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Can someone paraphrase this for me



"play persona 2 innocent sin instead"


----------



## Aradai (Jul 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> *"play persona 2 innocent sin instead"*



^^^^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 16, 2014)

WTF WUT'S HAPPENING?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If your gonna try this your screwed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> "play persona 2 innocent sin instead"


no play Revelationsersona. (That game SSSUUUCCCKKKKS)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> no play Revelationsersona. (That game SSSUUUCCCKKKKS)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 16, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WTF WUT'S HAPPENING?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You posted a bunch of random stuff and we all got confused. I'd ask yourself what's happening.


----------



## Chromie (Jul 16, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> "play persona 2 innocent sin instead"




ShutupIhateyoustupidjerkface!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> *what*



Then why are you here -.-


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> You posted a bunch of random stuff and we all got confused. I'd ask yourself what's happening.



This right here. It would probably be better if you explained more in depth for Cap.


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

I... Don't even see anything animal crossing related? 
So confused. D:


----------



## Silversea (Jul 17, 2014)

......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ehhhhhhhhhh?????

^ my slow reaction after reading the first post of this thread.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> *what*



*This made no sense to me >_<*


----------



## Silversea (Jul 17, 2014)

This thread still alive? It must have over 9000 lives.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> This thread still alive? It must have over 9000 lives.


Scapegoat Eggplants innit


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 18, 2014)

guys

stop


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 18, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> guys
> 
> stop


YOU HAVE OVER 999 POOOOSSSSTTTTTTSSSSSSSS


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> YOU HAVE OVER 999 POOOOSSSSTTTTTTSSSSSSSS



That's dandy and all, but, what does the original post have to do with AC, may I ask?


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> That's dandy and all, but, what does the original post have to do with AC, may I ask?


well one time this villager spoke about their purse so theyre a purse owner

HERMIT SOCIAL LINK RANK UP


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> well one time this villager spoke about their purse so theyre a purse owner
> 
> HERMIT SOCIAL LINK RANK UP



Boom! Conspiracy findaaaaa!


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 19, 2014)

What's weirder, this thread or the fact that it's _still going_


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> What's weirder, this thread or the fact that it's _still going_



Both, hunty.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

This thread needs to be closed.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 19, 2014)

WonderK said:


> This thread needs to be closed.


but i'm still waiting for the op to be edited to make more sense


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 20, 2014)

WonderK said:


> This thread needs to be closed.



it should have been closed 20 minutes after it was made, m8
too bad there's no sage feature on the forum


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 20, 2014)

HOW DO I CLOSE THIZ THREAD I NEED TOO.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 21, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> HOW DO I CLOSE THIZ THREAD I NEED TOO.



Why would you kill the magic? D:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 21, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Why would you kill the magic? D:



I'm agreeing with Wyndfyre here.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 27, 2014)

WTF why is this thread still going argh CLOSE IT PLZ! >~<


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 27, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WTF why is this thread still going argh CLOSE IT PLZ! >~<



You literally just necro'd it yourself. That's why it's still going.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Ugh annoying things like this, sorry if I am being a *****, but you bumped it your self.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> WTF why is this thread still going argh CLOSE IT PLZ! >~<


Report the thread and a mod will close it for you.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Report the thread and a mod will close it for you.



Uh okay thanks?


----------

